# Backyard shed with 6' treated 8x8's crawlspace basement



## LawnGuyLand (Jan 1, 2008)

Was looking for input and suggestions. 

I've ordered (and they're bugging me for a delivery date because it's already in) a 12' x 16' barn - shaped backyard shed. When I ordered it, the plan was to use 1/2 the floor space and loft (it's 11'6'' tall) for storage and the remainder for typical garden shed type use.

Since ordering the shed I went and bought this...



So now the plan has changed a bit. I need a place to store this puppy and I don't want it surrounded by junk. I was planning on supporting one side and the rear of the shed on 8 x 8 treated landscape timbers anyway, since the grade isn't level. Now, I want to actually build a hole in the ground the exact length and width of the shed - roughly 6' deep, to store what was originally going to be taking up 1/2 the 1st floor. I plan on a hatch to access this crawlspace.

Any ideas on how to make the timbers somewhat watertight and prolong their life? (I was thinking a coat of tar?) I would also be installing drain tile around the perimeter of this wood foundation. The floor would be gravel.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new purchase!

So if I understand the question, you just need to make sure the timber storage area is water tight, right?

Tar/foundation coating won't do it. The timbers move too much.

One of the sheet membranes might work though. Something like this.

http://www.tamko.com/Portals/0/documents/32331.pdf

I would be concerned with the "shed" having enough floor support to bridge the storage area. You might want to do some bracing with your timbers from below.

Good luck.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

water in basement?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Just put in a full poured concrete basement and access it through a mechanic's pit. Cost here would be $3000 plus excavation.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

It woild be cheaper to lay block
than do it with timber, but first
tell us about the floor system 
of the barn.
These wouldn't necessarily be
made to span full width without
intermediate support.
Wouldn't want a whoopsie with
the new bike?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

You expect us to believe you didn't know you were buying a bike when you bought a home for it first?? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Tom R said:


> You expect us to believe you didn't know you were buying a bike when you bought a home for it first?? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


As long as his wife believes him,
who are we....:laughing:


----------



## homework (May 21, 2008)

Loose gravel and kickstands don't mix well.
I vote for the concrete.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Why worry about the support of the shed now?

What is the cost of the new toy in relationship to where you want to keep it dry?

Do it right since the 12x16 will around long after you have the new toy. - You could even graduate to a Corvette or even better, a Ferrari.

It is good you have some extra height for dead storage, which many people seem to not think about.


----------



## LawnGuyLand (Jan 1, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Congrats on the new purchase!
> 
> So if I understand the question, you just need to make sure the timber storage area is water tight, right?
> 
> ...


Wow... thanks for all the quick replies. Just to clarify...

-Yes I want the crawlspace to be "somewhat" watertight. Not necessarily dry, what's being stored in the crawlspace isn't paper or photos, and it's all in plastic bins... like hiant tupperware except they're not airtight and you can't burp them. 

- My property has excellent drainage, any digging I've done (and trenching) which is a lot (a pool, a hottub, 300' of french drain) I've hit coarse gravelly sand about 18" below grade. (Nome nice rocks too.) I have no groundwater issues.

-The shed comes with a plywood floor 3/4". I do not know what is supporting the plywood, other than the kit recommends laying 4 4x4's (not included) as a foundation on a gravel base, which is exactly what I see in the Lowe's parking lot where the shed I bought is on display. Whatever the kit comes with to support the plywood floor I'd dispose of, I intend to build a traditional framed floor out of 2 x 12's x 12' on top of the landscape timber "basement" exactly the same way you would build the 1st floor deck for a house on a basement. 

- I understand block would be cheaper If I were contracting this out, but I'm not, I'm doing this myself with the help of a rented bobcat. I don't do masonry work I'm an electrician so I'm allergic to heavy messy things like cinderblocks and morter... I like wood it makes sense to me... 

-Tom R... yes I know it might sound like the begining of a tall tale, but it is the truth. I ordered the Shed in mid January when I got a fantastic coupon deal from Lowes. They said 8-12 weeks to delivery. Not 1 week later, the day we were leaving for a flight to Frlrida to start a 1-week Carribian Cruise they pulled in front of my house with a TT and asked where I wanted it. I refused delivery while the limo driver was putting our bags into the trunk. 

Day 3 of the cruise was to include an excursion, MY "alone" excursion "Harley In Paridise" 8 hours riding around St.Martin on a Fatboy. Well, participation was slim (I was the only one) so the excursion was cancelled and I was pissed. Even went to the one dealer on the Island to rent one myself w/o a tour guide and planned stops, etc... and they were fresh out of bikes to rent. That's when I spotted the bike you see pictured. Fell in love. Came home and bought one instead... 

-homework, the gravel would be in the crawlspace below the shed, bike will be parked on the floor of the shed...


----------



## LawnGuyLand (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

why don't you "store" it at my house til you get this all worked out.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess you don't have a garage. My wifes car would be in the driveway before my motorcycle. I don't know where your located but condensation on bikes is not cool. Covers only trap the moisture in.
Put your location in your profile.


----------



## LawnGuyLand (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a garage, but through the riding months I'd rather put this in a shed, where I can watch it from the comfort of the pool or the hot tub. :shifty:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool. A buddy of mine bought that same bike last summer. I allways liked black springers. Shouldnt get much condensation during the riding season.
02 electra glide standard. 102 hp. Lots of black powdercoating.


----------



## LawnGuyLand (Jan 1, 2008)

They also had the "denim" finish (matt black) and I was torn... but shiny won out.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Know a guy that took his tank and fenders to rhino linings. Low maintenance. Armor all.


----------

